# L'ultima follia di Repubblica: no al Crocifisso per la giornalista



## 7vinte (19 Giugno 2019)

Marina Nalesso, conduttrice di Tg1 e Tg2, al centro delle polemiche su Repubblica. Il grave peccato? L'indossare un Crocifisso al collo durante la diretta Tv. Questo gesto ha mandato su tutte le furie il quotidiano di Eugenio Scalfari, che però non perde tempo a mettere il Papa in prima pagina quando parla di immigrati. Il crocifisso di Marina Nalesso ha irritato già in passato alcuni esponenti del PD. Proprio alcuni giorni fa la Moretti, Dem, proponeva tendine ammovibili per coprire le Croci ai Cimiteri.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Giugno 2019)

Se dici bestemmie in tv ti licenziano, però non puoi portare il crocifisso. Robe da schizzati mentali


----------



## Clarenzio (19 Giugno 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Marina Nalesso, conduttrice di Tg1 e Tg2, al centro delle polemiche su Repubblica. Il grave peccato? L'indossare un Crocifisso al collo durante la diretta Tv. Questo gesto ha mandato su tutte le furie il quotidiano di Eugenio Scalfari, che però non perde tempo a mettere il Papa in prima pagina quando parla di immigrati. Il crocifisso di Marina Nalesso ha irritato già in passato alcuni esponenti del PD. Proprio alcuni giorni fa la Moretti, Dem, proponeva tendine ammovibili per coprire le Croci ai Cimiteri.



Roba da castrati occidentali, crocifissi no, ma veli e kippah si.

La Moretti poi ha proposto una cosa indecente, neppure dopo la morte si possono seppellire i propri cari come si desidera. Follia


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Giugno 2019)

fascistahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Giugno 2019)

Robe incredibili.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (19 Giugno 2019)

Libertà di cul..to e di parola!!!!


----------



## Comic Sans (19 Giugno 2019)

Queste cose mi sembrano assurde.
Noi non-credenti non siamo vampiri, non è che se vediamo un crocifisso ci dissolviamo o non so che. Per me un crociffisso è solo una croce, non ha nessun reale valore. Se te lo metti al collo è una collanina come tante. Neanche ci farei caso. Cosa me ne importa se una giornalista porta un crociffiso? 
La gente se la deve smettere di *far finta* di offendersi per cose del genere. Non ci credo che sono tutti così fragilini e piagnucolosi. Come fanno a sopravvivere nel mondo reale se si offendono per una croce? Vivono nel magico mondo delle fatine?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Giugno 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Marina Nalesso, conduttrice di Tg1 e Tg2, al centro delle polemiche su Repubblica. Il grave peccato? L'indossare un Crocifisso al collo durante la diretta Tv. Questo gesto ha mandato su tutte le furie il quotidiano di Eugenio Scalfari, che però non perde tempo a mettere il Papa in prima pagina quando parla di immigrati. Il crocifisso di Marina Nalesso ha irritato già in passato alcuni esponenti del PD. Proprio alcuni giorni fa la Moretti, Dem, proponeva tendine ammovibili per coprire le Croci ai Cimiteri.



Poi però voglio vedere la Moretti col burka tutto l'anno. E non in bikini a farsi selfie.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Giugno 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Marina Nalesso, conduttrice di Tg1 e Tg2, al centro delle polemiche su Repubblica. Il grave peccato? L'indossare un Crocifisso al collo durante la diretta Tv. Questo gesto ha mandato su tutte le furie il quotidiano di Eugenio Scalfari, che però non perde tempo a mettere il Papa in prima pagina quando parla di immigrati. Il crocifisso di Marina Nalesso ha irritato già in passato alcuni esponenti del PD. Proprio alcuni giorni fa la Moretti, Dem, proponeva tendine ammovibili per coprire le Croci ai Cimiteri.



Avesse avuto un pendente al collo a forma di diavolo sono sicuro che avrebbe detto nulla.
Profondo sdegno.


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Giugno 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Marina Nalesso, conduttrice di Tg1 e Tg2, al centro delle polemiche su Repubblica. Il grave peccato? L'indossare un Crocifisso al collo durante la diretta Tv. Questo gesto ha mandato su tutte le furie il quotidiano di Eugenio Scalfari, che però non perde tempo a mettere il Papa in prima pagina quando parla di immigrati. Il crocifisso di Marina Nalesso ha irritato già in passato alcuni esponenti del PD. Proprio alcuni giorni fa la Moretti, Dem, proponeva tendine ammovibili per coprire le Croci ai Cimiteri.



fra un po' se mi faccio un tatuaggio con la croce non posso più entrare in luoghi pubblici


----------



## 7vinte (19 Giugno 2019)

*Repubblica attacca dicendo:"in Francia sarebbe inconcepibile, forse reato"*


----------



## 7vinte (19 Giugno 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Repubblica attacca dicendo:"in Francia sarebbe inconcepibile, forse reato"*



 si vede la tranquillità della situazione sociale francese.
Ma trasferitevi, ci fate un favore!


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (19 Giugno 2019)

probabilmente a Repubblica non hanno di meglio da fare. Chissenefrega se uno vuole mettere il crocefisso lo mette, altrimenti no. Unica cosa che mi da fastidio a me, è l'imposizione dell'ora di religione nella scuola pubblica. Quello sì è veramente medioevale.


----------



## 7vinte (19 Giugno 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> probabilmente a Repubblica non hanno di meglio da fare. Chissenefrega se uno vuole mettere il crocefisso lo mette, altrimenti no. Unica cosa che mi da fastidio a me, è l'imposizione dell'ora di religione nella scuola pubblica. Quello sì è veramente medioevale.



Non esiste l'imposizione, è facoltativa.
Poi, è presente in tutta Europa, tranne la Francia, ed insegna le nostre radici


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (19 Giugno 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Repubblica attacca dicendo:"in Francia sarebbe inconcepibile, forse reato"*



"Forse"? Non conoscono nemmeno l'argomento? lul

La sinistra ammira la Francia moderna in quanto giacobina, antimonarchica e anticristiana. Con la pretesa che tutti dovrebbero seguirne l'esempio. Dando per scontato che opporsi è inammissibile... quanta arroganza!
E' puro globalismo e mancanza di sensibilità verso l'autodeterminazione dei popoli, che sbandierano solo quando gli conviene.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (19 Giugno 2019)

Intanto in Nuova Zelanda il primo ministro si è convertito all'Islam invitando tutti a seguirne l'esempio e la gente si sta convertendo in massa. Ovviamente indossare il velo in TV va benissimo là...


----------



## Djici (19 Giugno 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Intanto in Nuova Zelanda il primo ministro si è convertito all'Islam invitando tutti a seguirne l'esempio e la gente si sta convertendo in massa. Ovviamente indossare il velo in TV va benissimo là...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Giugno 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> "Forse"? Non conoscono nemmeno l'argomento? lul
> 
> La sinistra ammira la Francia moderna in quanto giacobina, antimonarchica e anticristiana. Con la pretesa che tutti dovrebbero seguirne l'esempio. Dando per scontato che opporsi è inammissibile... quanta arroganza!
> E' puro globalismo e mancanza di sensibilità verso l'autodeterminazione dei popoli, che sbandierano solo quando gli conviene.





Concordo con ogni singola parola.

Basti pensare che in Francia hanno introdotto il “reato di ostruzione all’aborto”, e da quel giorno non è più possibile difendere la vita nemmeno su Internet, per capire da quali forze sia governata la Francia.


----------



## Andris (19 Giugno 2019)

certo,indignatevi per le fesserie e non per essere come libertà di stampa in mezzo ai paesi del terzo mondo.



7vinte ha scritto:


> . Proprio alcuni giorni fa la Moretti, Dem, proponeva tendine ammovibili per coprire le Croci ai Cimiteri.



cosa sarebbero le tendine ammovibili al cimitero? 

prima volta che sento questo termine.

servirebbe non la tendina ma il tendone del circo per nascondere questa sigonorina che in pochi anni è passata da essere portavoce di bersani nelle primarie contro renzi a candidarsi appunto con il nemico renzi,capolista cooptata sempre da renzi per la storia di tutte femmine nel 2014 al parlamento europeo,ovviamente eletta grazie a questo,candidata un anno dopo alle regionali del veneto,straperde e dice che farà cinque anni opposizione dura,in realtà si fa rimettere in alto al nord per andare di nuovo a bruxelles.

e spesso va in tv a pontificare sugli altri,personaggio imbarazzante
del resto schifata pure da giletti,una botta e via va bene finchè non fiata.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (19 Giugno 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Non esiste l'imposizione, è facoltativa.
> Poi, è presente in tutta Europa, tranne la Francia, ed insegna le nostre radici



non concordo, le nostre radici si imparano dai libri di storia non dalla Bibbia. La religione può benissimo essere studiata nei luoghi opportuni, visto che c'è una Chiesa in ogni paese e borgo d'Italia. Sinceramente quando ero alle medie io, veniva il prete a raccontarmi di Adamo ed Eva e l'ora dopo avevo l'insegnante di scienze a spiegarmi il darwinismo. Insomma, trasformerei l'ora di religione in altro, anche se ai giorni nostri vedo dai nipoti che praticamente è già così, studiano storia delle religioni o parlano di tematiche sociali.


----------



## admin (19 Giugno 2019)

Il bello di tutto ciò è che questi farabutti non sono laicisti ma compari dei fondamentalisti islamici.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Giugno 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Marina Nalesso, conduttrice di Tg1 e Tg2, al centro delle polemiche su Repubblica. Il grave peccato? L'indossare un Crocifisso al collo durante la diretta Tv. Questo gesto ha mandato su tutte le furie il quotidiano di Eugenio Scalfari, che però non perde tempo a mettere il Papa in prima pagina quando parla di immigrati. Il crocifisso di Marina Nalesso ha irritato già in passato alcuni esponenti del PD. Proprio alcuni giorni fa la Moretti, Dem, proponeva tendine ammovibili per coprire le Croci ai Cimiteri.



Il crocefisso é un accessorio di ispirazione religiosa che puó essere assimilato al velo per le donne islamiche, non obbligatorio, ma che caratterizza fortemente l’appartenenza religiosa di chi lo indossa.

Chi contesta accetterebbe un tg condotta da una donna con il velo?
Per me non ci sarebbero problemi, ma il concetto é quello.

La conduttrice potrebbe indossare il crocefisso come faccio io o come fa mia moglie, sotto la maglietta.
L’ostentazione non é il massimo.

Lei non é una testimone di fede, é una lettrice di notizie sulla tv nazionale che é di tutti, cristiani e musulmani.


----------



## 7vinte (19 Giugno 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Il crocefisso é un accessorio di ispirazione religiosa che puó essere assimilato al velo per le donne islamiche, non obbligatorio, ma che caratterizza fortemente l’appartenenza religiosa di chi lo indossa.
> 
> Chi contesta accetterebbe un tg condotta da una donna con il velo?
> Per me non ci sarebbero problemi, ma il concetto é quello.
> ...



Lei ha il diritto di esprimere la sua fede, non deve nascondere nulla sotto la maglia


----------



## 7vinte (19 Giugno 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> non concordo, le nostre radici si imparano dai libri di storia non dalla Bibbia. La religione può benissimo essere studiata nei luoghi opportuni, visto che c'è una Chiesa in ogni paese e borgo d'Italia. Sinceramente quando ero alle medie io, veniva il prete a raccontarmi di Adamo ed Eva e l'ora dopo avevo l'insegnante di scienze a spiegarmi il darwinismo. Insomma, trasformerei l'ora di religione in altro, anche se ai giorni nostri vedo dai nipoti che praticamente è già così, studiano storia delle religioni o parlano di tematiche sociali.



Dai, ancora? Scienza e Religione non sono in contrasto. Spiegano il come e il perché. Ti spiego: chi cucina la pasta? Un uomo semplice ti dice:"la cucina mia moglie". Uno scienziato dice:"la cucina l'acqua che bolle grazie al fuoco". Nessuna spiegazione delle due è sbagliata. 
L'Antico Testamento non è un Libro di scienza, Dio ha voluto insegnare il comportamento da seguire attraverso simboli e racconti fortemente metaforici.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Giugno 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Lei ha il diritto di esprimere la sua fede, non deve nascondere nulla sotto la maglia



Sopra leggo critiche alla lettrice della tv neozelandese.
Perché?

Di base lei ha un ruolo “istituzionale”, lettrice per spettatori cristiani, ebrei, musulmani, che pagano il suo stipendio.

Non sono contrario in assoluto, ma la posizione critica (come per la,lettrice neozelandese, ne piú, ne meno) ci sta.

NOI NON SIAMO UNO STATO CRISTIANO!


----------



## 7vinte (19 Giugno 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Sopra leggo critiche alla lettrice della tv neozelandese.
> Perché?
> 
> Di base lei ha un ruolo “istituzionale”, lettrice per spettatori cristiani, ebrei, musulmani, che pagano il suo stipendio.
> ...



Innanzittutto, non erano critiche. Secondo, noi siamo un Paese dove ognuno esprime la sua fede.

Non siamo uno stato ufficialmente cristiano, ma i cristiani sono quasi l'80%! Il crocifisso fa parte di noi


----------



## 7vinte (19 Giugno 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Concordo con ogni singola parola.
> 
> Basti pensare che in Francia hanno introdotto il “reato di ostruzione all’aborto”, e da quel giorno non è più possibile difendere la vita nemmeno su Internet, per capire da quali forze sia governata la Francia.



La Francia è una vergogna. Sono i danni della rivoluzione


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Giugno 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> La Francia è una vergogna. Sono i danni della rivoluzione



Proprio così.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Giugno 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Innanzittutto, non erano critiche. Secondo, noi siamo un Paese dove ognuno esprime la sua fede.
> 
> Non siamo uno stato ufficialmente cristiano, ma i cristiani sono quasi l'80%! Il crocifisso fa parte di noi



Il fatto che la maggioranza imponga i propri usi e costumi alle minoranze, non tollerando altresí le corrispondenti manifestazioni delle minoranze é l’anticamera delle peggiori dittature del 900.

Chi ha la maggioranza deve fare il possibile e anche di piú affinché chi é in minoranza si senta a casa propria come se il peso dei numeri non ci fosse.

Un tempo eravamo hna societá sostanzialmente monoculturale, adesso siamo in modo irreversibile multiculturare, multirazziale, multigenere.

Che tutti se ne facciano una ragione rispettando le differenze.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (19 Giugno 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Dai, ancora? Scienza e Religione non sono in contrasto. Spiegano il come e il perché. Ti spiego: chi cucina la pasta? Un uomo semplice ti dice:"la cucina mia moglie". Uno scienziato dice:"la cucina l'acqua che bolle grazie al fuoco". Nessuna spiegazione delle due è sbagliata.
> L'Antico Testamento non è un Libro di scienza, Dio ha voluto insegnare il comportamento da seguire attraverso simboli e racconti fortemente metaforici.



Certo che religione e scienza sono in contrasto. Nel senso che tutto ciò che conosciamo lo dobbiamo alla scienza, la religione non è nient'altro che un inseguire la scienza e la società civile con le "interpretazioni" che cambiano costantemente nel tempo, con qualche decennio di ritardo ovviamente. Per la Chiesa Galileo era un folle, ma a un certo punto davanti all'evidenza si sono dovuti arrendere. Il darwinismo fino a poco fa era considerato eresia e sempre negato dalla chiesa, oggi è un fatto e non possono che accettarlo cambiando la versione " da Adamo ed Eva" a metafora di Dio. Prova andare indietro di 1000 anni e spiegare alla Chiesa che il Sole non lo porta su Dio e che abbiamo un antenato in comune con le scimmie e che le malattie non sono castighi divini ma batteri o modificazioni genetiche. Vediamo cosa ti diranno.


----------



## 7vinte (19 Giugno 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Certo che religione e scienza sono in contrasto. Nel senso che tutto ciò che conosciamo lo dobbiamo alla scienza, la religione non è nient'altro che un inseguire la scienza e la società civile con le "interpretazioni" che cambiano costantemente nel tempo, con qualche decennio di ritardo ovviamente. Per la Chiesa Galileo era un folle, ma a un certo punto davanti all'evidenza si sono dovuti arrendere. Il darwinismo fino a poco fa era considerato eresia e sempre negato dalla chiesa, oggi è un fatto e non possono che accettarlo cambiando la versione " da Adamo ed Eva" a metafora di Dio. Prova andare indietro di 1000 anni e spiegare alla Chiesa che il Sole non lo porta su Dio e che abbiamo un antenato in comune con le scimmie e che le malattie non sono castighi divini ma batteri o modificazioni genetiche. Vediamo cosa ti diranno.



La teoria geocentrica non c'è un alcun testo Sacro. Puoi chiedere a religiosi o scienziati, nessuno dirà che sono in contrasto


----------



## 7vinte (19 Giugno 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Certo che religione e scienza sono in contrasto. Nel senso che tutto ciò che conosciamo lo dobbiamo alla scienza, la religione non è nient'altro che un inseguire la scienza e la società civile con le "interpretazioni" che cambiano costantemente nel tempo, con qualche decennio di ritardo ovviamente. Per la Chiesa Galileo era un folle, ma a un certo punto davanti all'evidenza si sono dovuti arrendere. Il darwinismo fino a poco fa era considerato eresia e sempre negato dalla chiesa, oggi è un fatto e non possono che accettarlo cambiando la versione " da Adamo ed Eva" a metafora di Dio. Prova andare indietro di 1000 anni e spiegare alla Chiesa che il Sole non lo porta su Dio e che abbiamo un antenato in comune con le scimmie e che le malattie non sono castighi divini ma batteri o modificazioni genetiche. Vediamo cosa ti diranno.



Ah, Galileo era fortemente cattolico e anche Darwin credeva


----------



## gabri65 (19 Giugno 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Il fatto che la maggioranza imponga i propri usi e costumi alle minoranze, non tollerando altresí le corrispondenti manifestazioni delle minoranze é l’anticamera delle peggiori dittature del 900.
> 
> Chi ha la maggioranza deve fare il possibile e anche di piú affinché chi é in minoranza si senta a casa propria come se il peso dei numeri non ci fosse.
> 
> ...



Ma che diamine stai dicendo.

Dovrebbe essere così, ma non lo è. E non lo sarà mai. Adesso è la maggioranza a venire discriminata, a favore della minoranza, che diventa sempre più arrogante. Siamo all'anti-democrazia. Io rispetto il diverso, ma che non mi venga a imporre cose che danneggiano, in qualunque modo. Vuoi portare il burka, se non va contro legge basiche come il riconoscimento per motivi di sicurezza? Portalo, non me ne frega niente, ma non venirmi a proibire di portare il crocifisso. Questa è dittatura all'incontrario.

A casa mia, la maggioranza ha la preferenza, e si fa come dice la maggioranza, Qui invece il diverso viene favorito. In nome di cosa? Quando l'Ita(g)lia sarà per il 51% musulmana, o induista, o buddista, ne riparliamo.

Adesso stiamo a guardare se il crocifisso sta dentro o fuori la maglietta quando ci vestiamo la mattina, se no la gente se ne prende a male, poi gli manca l'ossigeno per respirare ...


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (19 Giugno 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma che diamine stai dicendo.
> 
> Dovrebbe essere così, ma non lo è. E non lo sarà mai. Adesso è la maggioranza a venire discriminata, a favore della minoranza, che diventa sempre più arrogante. Siamo all'anti-democrazia. Io rispetto il diverso, ma che non mi venga a imporre cose che danneggiano, in qualunque modo. Vuoi portare il burka, se non va contro legge basiche come il riconoscimento per motivi di sicurezza? Portalo, non me ne frega niente, ma non venirmi a proibire di portare il crocifisso. Questa è dittatura all'incontrario.
> 
> A casa mia, la maggioranza ha la preferenza, e si fa come dice la maggioranza, Qui invece il diverso viene favorito. In nome di cosa? Quando l'Ita(g)lia sarà per il 51% musulmana, o induista, o buddista, ne riparliamo.



Bhè che dire.. 

Dannati siano coloro che hanno lobotomizzato tutti a questa ricerca smodata di diritti civili anche dove non servono.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (19 Giugno 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ah, Galileo era fortemente cattolico e anche Darwin credeva



veramente non rinnegano l'esistenza di Dio (essendo scienziati e razionali non negano ciò che non possono negare sceintificamente), che è molto diverso da avere fede in un libro scritto da ignoti 2500 anni fa


----------



## 7vinte (19 Giugno 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Bhè che dire..
> 
> Dannati siano coloro che hanno lobotomizzato tutti a questa ricerca smodata di diritti civili anche dove non servono.



Ah ci ho pensato. Il socialismo ha diverse parti buone. Ora mi colloco nel mezzo tra capitalisti e socialisti


----------



## 7vinte (19 Giugno 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> veramente non rinnegano l'esistenza di Dio (essendo scienziati e razionali non negano ciò che non possono negare sceintificamente), che è molto diverso da avere fede in un libro scritto da ignoti 2500 anni fa



No Galileo era proprio cattolico. Quello che dici tu o diceva Einstein


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (19 Giugno 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> No Galileo era proprio cattolico. Quello che dici tu o diceva Einstein



certo Galileo era cattolico, altrimenti 400 anni fa invece che agli arresti domicialiari lo avrebbero bruciato al rogo. D'altronde è famosa la sua frase dopo essere stato condannato dall' illuminato e saccente tribunale eclessiastico dell' Inquisizione (SIGH!) "E pur si muove".


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Giugno 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Quando l'Ita(g)lia sarà per il 51% musulmana..... ne riparliamo.



No, non potremo riparlarne. Quando la sharia tanto ambita sarà legge europea, forum e internet non esisteranno più. Quindi anche coloro che vorranno pentirsi per aver sputato su quel che siamo oggi e che oggi pontificano su internet, saranno occupati a pregare verso la Mecca, anche se non ci credono, per mantenere la testa sul collo.

E anche la Moretti non potrà più farsi i bagni in piscina con i bikini, ma sarà in qualche harem a prendere frustate o sassate.


----------



## 7vinte (19 Giugno 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> certo Galileo era cattolico, altrimenti 400 anni fa invece che agli arresti domicialiari lo avrebbero bruciato al rogo. D'altronde è famosa la sua frase dopo essere stato condannato dall' illuminato e saccente tribunale eclessiastico dell' Inquisizione (SIGH!) "E pur si muove".



Ancora? Era cattolico e lo scrive nelle opere sull'eliocentrismo


----------



## 7vinte (19 Giugno 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> certo Galileo era cattolico, altrimenti 400 anni fa invece che agli arresti domicialiari lo avrebbero bruciato al rogo. D'altronde è famosa la sua frase dopo essere stato condannato dall' illuminato e saccente tribunale eclessiastico dell' Inquisizione (SIGH!) "E pur si muove".



Newton:

” Questa notte io fui assorbito dalla meditazione della
natura. Ammiravo il numero, la disposizione, la corsa di quei globi
innumerevoli.

Ma ammiravo ancor più l’Intelligenza infinita che presiede a
questo vasto meccanismo. Dicevo a me stesso: Bisogna essere ben ciechi per non
restare estasiati a questo spettacolo, sciocchi per non riconoscerne l’Autore,
pazzi per non adorarlo “.

” L’uomo che non ammette Dio è un pazzo “.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (19 Giugno 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ancora? Era cattolico e lo scrive nelle opere sull'eliocentrismo



se vuoi autoconvincerti che uno che si mette li a dimostrare che la Chiesa e l' interpretazione della religione e della Bibbia erano errate e che dopo essere stato condannato ribadisce che non sanno cosa dicono era un devoto religioso, allora fallo. non so cosa dirti. Il concetto comunque era che la religione non ci spiega nulla, a differenza della scienza, e che l'intepretazione della Bibbia continua a cambiare, quindi non so che senso ha leggere un libro interpretabile e che cambia di decennio in decennio il suo significato


----------



## 7vinte (19 Giugno 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> se vuoi autoconvincerti che uno che si mette li a dimostrare che la Chiesa e l' interpretazione della religione e della Bibbia erano errate e che dopo essere stato condannato ribadisce che non sanno cosa dicono era un devoto religioso, allora fallo. non so cosa dirti. Il concetto comunque era che la religione non ci spiega nulla, a differenza della scienza, e che l'intepretazione della Bibbia continua a cambiare, quindi non so che senso ha leggere un libro interpretabile e che cambia di decennio in decennio il suo significato



Ancora? Non mi autoconvinco, è storia, e la figlia era pure suora. Cerca anche le sue lettere su Internet. Spiegava che la Bibbia era interpretata male


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (19 Giugno 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ancora? Non mi autoconvinco, è storia, e la figlia era pure suora. Cerca anche le sue lettere su Internet. Spiegava che la Bibbia era interpretata male



ok quindi ammetti che la Bibbia è un libro intepretabile. perchè peprderci tempo allora? fra 40 anni sono sicuro che la Chiesa dirà che Dio amava i gay e che i matrimoni omosessuali e i bambini geneticamente modificati sono opera di Dio, solo che non capivamo l'interpretazione


----------



## gabri65 (19 Giugno 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> No, non potremo riparlarne. Quando la sharia tanto ambita sarà legge europea, forum e internet non esisteranno più. Quindi anche coloro che vorranno pentirsi per aver sputato su quel che siamo oggi e che oggi pontificano su internet, saranno occupati a pregare verso la Mecca, anche se non ci credono, per mantenere la testa sul collo.
> 
> E anche la Moretti non potrà più farsi i bagni in piscina con i bikini, ma sarà in qualche harem a prendere frustate o sassate.



Già. Il fatto è che questa gente parla/opera così perché eventualmente quel mondo non lo subirà. Intanto vivono al limite dell'indegno questo sistema sovvertito e ne prendono tutti i vantaggi. Poi, se le cose andranno a putt*ne, chissenefrega.


----------



## 7vinte (19 Giugno 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ok quindi ammetti che la Bibbia è un libro intepretabile. perchè peprderci tempo allora? fra 40 anni sono sicuro che la Chiesa dirà che Dio amava i gay e che i matrimoni omosessuali e i bambini geneticamente modificati sono opera di Dio, solo che non capivamo l'interpretazione


Perché c'è il Vangelo che è letterale. Io seguo quello


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Giugno 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ok quindi ammetti che la Bibbia è un libro intepretabile. perchè peprderci tempo allora? fra 40 anni sono sicuro che la Chiesa dirà che Dio amava i gay e che i matrimoni omosessuali e i bambini geneticamente modificati sono opera di Dio, solo che non capivamo l'interpretazione




Era già Sant’Agostino a dare una interpretazione non letterale della Genesi. Qualcosa come 1500 anni fa.

Questi luoghi comuni scientisti “la scienza ha confutato la Bibbiaaaahhhhh” sono ridicoli e non rendono onore a chi li scrive.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (19 Giugno 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Era già Sant’Agostino a dare una interpretazione non letterale della Genesi. Qualcosa come 1500 anni fa.
> 
> Questi luoghi comuni scientisti “la scienza ha confutato la Bibbiaaaahhhhh” sono ridicoli e non rendono onore a chi li scrive.



per la scienza la Bibbia è un libro mitologico. Anche per ogni persona razionale nel 2019, tralasciando Sant Agostino 1500 anni fa


----------



## 7vinte (19 Giugno 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Era già Sant’Agostino a dare una interpretazione non letterale della Genesi. Qualcosa come 1500 anni fa.
> 
> Questi luoghi comuni scientisti “la scienza ha confutato la Bibbiaaaahhhhh” sono ridicoli e non rendono onore a chi li scrive.



.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Giugno 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Il fatto che la maggioranza imponga i propri usi e costumi alle minoranze, non tollerando altresí le corrispondenti manifestazioni delle minoranze é l’anticamera delle peggiori dittature del 900.
> 
> Chi ha la maggioranza deve fare il possibile e anche di piú affinché chi é in minoranza si senta a casa propria come se il peso dei numeri non ci fosse.
> 
> ...



Qui sono le minoranze, in primis quelle islamiche, che vogliono imporsi come se LORO fossero in maggioranza. Basti vedere in Francia, dove i sottanoni hanno creato dei veri e propri “Stati nello Stato”. O l’Inghilterra, con Londra ormai definita “Londonistan”, una Inghilterra dove ci sono i tribunali della Sharia che amministrano una vera e propria giustizia parallela.

Se continuiamo con l’indegno calabraghismo dell’Italia, no dell’Europa, non rimarrà nulla.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Giugno 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> per la scienza la Bibbia è un libro mitologico. Anche per ogni persona razionale nel 2019, tralasciando Sant Agostino 1500 anni fa



Laurent Lafforgue, 1966, matematico, cattolico
Professore all’Institut des hautes études scientifiques, membro dell’Académie des sciences, vincitore della massima onorificenza nel campo matematico, la Medaglia Fields (2002). Ha contributo in modo determinante nel campo della teoria dei numeri e della geometria algebrica, dimostrando parte delle cosiddette congetture di Langlands. Credente e cattolico.

Martin A. Nowak, 1965, biologo e matematico, cattolico
E’ professore di biologia, matematica e Direttore del Programma per la dinamica evolutiva presso l’Università di Harvard. Ha all’attivo più di 300 pubblicazioni scientifiche, di cui 40 si trovano su Nature e 15 su Science. Vincitore del Weldon Memorial Prize e del Association of American Publishers RR Hawkins Award. Credente e cattolico.

Krzysztof Meissner, 1961, fisico, cattolico
Docente di fisica teorica all’Università di Varsavia, è uno dei massimi studiosi di fisica delle particelle in Europa. Ha lavorato nei più importanti centri di ricerca al mondo e attualmente sta lavorando ad una versione “allargata” della teoria standard dell’universo, alla ricerca di una seconda «particella di Dio», dopo il Bosone di Higgs. Credente e cattolico.

Marco Bersanelli, 1960, astrofisico, cattolico
Docente di Astrofisica all’Università degli Studi di Milano e collaboratore presso l’Istituto di Fisica Cosmica del CNR e con l’Agenzia Spaziale Europea. E’ a capo della progettazione e sviluppo del Low Frequency Instrument. Cattolico, vicino al movimento ecclesiale di Comunione e Liberazione.

Fabiola Gianotti, 1960, fisico, cattolica
Tra i più importanti scienziati italiani, ha contribuito alla scoperta del bosone di Higgs e nel 2015 è divenuta direttore generale del CERN di Ginevra. Membro del comitato consultivo per la Fisica al Fermilab negli Stati Uniti e dell’Accademia dei Lincei per la classe di scienze fisiche, dal 2013 è professore onorario presso l’Università di Edimburgo.


Jonathan Lunine, 1959, fisico, cattolico
Fisico di fama internazionale, è docente presso la Cornell University dove dirige anche il Center for Radiophysics and Space Research. Autore di oltre 300 articoli di ricerca, è tra i più autorevoli studiosi della formazione, dell’evoluzione e dell’abitabilità dei pianeti extraterrestri. Membro della National Academy of Sciences, dell’American Association for the Advancement of Science e ha fondato la Society of Catholic Scientists. Ebreo convertitosi al cattolicesimo.

Simon Conway Morris, 1951, paleontologo, cattolico
Conosciuto a livello internazionale per il suo studio dettagliato ai fossili Burgess Shale, Fellow della Royal Society, vincitore della Walcott Medal of the National Academy of Sciences e della Lyell Medal della Geological Society of London, insegna presso l’Università di Cambridge dove studia l’esplosione del Cambriano.Credente e cattolico.

E potrei andare avanti molto a lungo, potrei riempire cento paginate.

Immagino che tutte queste persone non siano razionali, giusto?

Hai detto due boiate:

1. La prima che Darwin e Galileo avrebbero contraddetto in modo irreparabile la Bibbia, quando la Chiesa non ha mai proposto la versione letterale come dogmatica.

2. La seconda che nessuna persona razionale nel 2019 possa credere in certe cose, altra boiata tipica degli scientisti, dalla mentalità ancora più vecchia del loro positivismo ottocentesco.

Non andiamo oltre.



gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma che diamine stai dicendo.
> 
> Dovrebbe essere così, ma non lo è. E non lo sarà mai. Adesso è la maggioranza a venire discriminata, a favore della minoranza, che diventa sempre più arrogante. Siamo all'anti-democrazia. Io rispetto il diverso, ma che non mi venga a imporre cose che danneggiano, in qualunque modo. Vuoi portare il burka, se non va contro legge basiche come il riconoscimento per motivi di sicurezza? Portalo, non me ne frega niente, ma non venirmi a proibire di portare il crocifisso. Questa è dittatura all'incontrario.
> 
> ...



Applausi amico mio. Ma questi appunto, come hai detto, non si rendono conto che oggi sono le minoranze che vogliono spadroneggiare. 

La Francia, piena di veri e propri “Stati nello Stato”, ne è una conferma.

L’Inghilterra ancora di più, parliamo di un paese nel quale esistono i tribunali della Sharia che applicano una vera e propria giustizia parallela.

Ma di che stiamo parlando? E noi vorremmo rinunciare alle nostre radici di fronte a questa prepotenza, che rischia di spazzarci via a meno che non arrivi un nuovo Carlo Martello?

Ma non scherziamo proprio.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (19 Giugno 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Laurent Lafforgue, 1966, matematico, cattolico
> Professore all’Institut des hautes études scientifiques, membro dell’Académie des sciences, vincitore della massima onorificenza nel campo matematico, la Medaglia Fields (2002). Ha contributo in modo determinante nel campo della teoria dei numeri e della geometria algebrica, dimostrando parte delle cosiddette congetture di Langlands. Credente e cattolico.
> 
> Martin A. Nowak, 1965, biologo e matematico, cattolico
> ...



ma quindi, spiegami una cosa, dato che non sei uno scientista, perchè fai 100 post al giorno sugli islamici e sulla sharia law, che non è altro che l'interpretazione del Corano? fanno quello che facevano i Cattolici nel Medioevo. Quindi cosa ti disturba di questi religiosi islamici? è giusta solo la tua di religione?


----------



## Blu71 (19 Giugno 2019)

Salvini ringrazia.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Giugno 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma che diamine stai dicendo.
> 
> Dovrebbe essere così, ma non lo è. E non lo sarà mai. Adesso è la maggioranza a venire discriminata, a favore della minoranza, che diventa sempre più arrogante. Siamo all'anti-democrazia. Io rispetto il diverso, ma che non mi venga a imporre cose che danneggiano, in qualunque modo. Vuoi portare il burka, se non va contro legge basiche come il riconoscimento per motivi di sicurezza? Portalo, non me ne frega niente, ma non venirmi a proibire di portare il crocifisso. Questa è dittatura all'incontrario.
> 
> ...



Ma sei serio?
La,giornalista mette distrattamente fuori il crocefisso?
Semplicemente in questo clima con un governo razzista, pensa bene di etichettarsi come paladina dei cristiano-cattolici per averne un tornaconto professionale.

Lasciamo perdere il resto del discorso, perché non proseguibile per mancanza di valori sociali di base condivisi.
Io non potrei mai farti cambiare idea e viceversa.


----------



## wildfrank (19 Giugno 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> veramente non rinnegano l'esistenza di Dio (essendo scienziati e razionali non negano ciò che non possono negare sceintificamente), che è molto diverso da avere fede in un libro scritto da ignoti 2500 anni fa



Se avessi tempo e voglia di approfondire l'argomento, realizzeresti quanto sia distante dalla realtà questa tua affermazione.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Giugno 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Il crocefisso é un accessorio di ispirazione religiosa che puó essere assimilato al velo per le donne islamiche, non obbligatorio, ma che caratterizza fortemente l’appartenenza religiosa di chi lo indossa.
> 
> Chi contesta accetterebbe un tg condotta da una donna con il velo?
> Per me non ci sarebbero problemi, ma il concetto é quello.
> ...



i musulmani se non sono soddisfatti cambino canale. o se ne tornino a casa.



Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Il fatto che la maggioranza imponga i propri usi e costumi alle minoranze, non tollerando altresí le corrispondenti manifestazioni delle minoranze é l’anticamera delle peggiori dittature del 900.
> 
> Chi ha la maggioranza deve fare il possibile e anche di piú affinché chi é in minoranza si senta a casa propria come se il peso dei numeri non ci fosse.
> 
> ...



tu stai fuori. è colpa vostra se parecchia gente vive sotto la soglia della povertà. 
scommetto che non è il tuo caso. anzi, te sarai sicuramente benestante, come quei cani politici che predicano e vivono nel lusso.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (19 Giugno 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ma quindi, spiegami una cosa, dato che non sei uno scientista, perchè fai 100 post al giorno sugli islamici e sulla sharia law, che non è altro che l'interpretazione del Corano? fanno quello che facevano i Cattolici nel Medioevo. Quindi cosa ti disturba di questi religiosi islamici? *è giusta solo la tua di religione?*



Eccallá non vedevi l'ora di dirlo eh?


----------



## gabri65 (19 Giugno 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma sei serio?
> La,giornalista mette distrattamente fuori il crocefisso?
> Semplicemente in questo clima con un governo razzista, pensa bene di etichettarsi come paladina dei cristiano-cattolici per averne un tornaconto professionale.
> 
> ...



Sono serissimo.

Questo è il punto. Se anche l'avesse messo fuori distrattamente, viene immediatamente etichettata come "paladina" del cristianesimo. Mi immagino già che verrà dipinta come una crociata, pronta in sella al cavallo bianco a combattere il nemico religioso.

Strumentalizzazione meschina. Siamo in un paese cristiano, eh. Quindi, in un paese portatore, storicamente, di valori cristiani, viene vista come "diversa".

Se ho una passione per il Milan, mi metto la maglietta del Milan. Invece no, arriva il tifoso del Pizzighettone (esempio), in piena curva, a dirmi che sto denigrando i suoi valori morali. Normalmente immaginati cosa accadrebbe. Siamo anche troppo civili, secondo me. Troppo.

Io i valori spero di averli, perché mai andrò a imporre modi di vita agli altri. Mi aspetto che venga fatto altrettanto, specialmente a casa mia. Sempre che questa sia ancora casa mia.

PS
Lungi da me farti cambiare idea, ti stimo e siamo in un forum. Io la cambio se intravedo cose che reputo sensate, secondo i miei parametri di valutazione.
PS 2.0
Il bello è che non sono nemmeno cattolico, secondo l'accezione normale del termine.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (19 Giugno 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Eccallá non vedevi l'ora di dirlo eh?



veramente non hai capito nulla. è una domanda, visto che parlavo con un religioso, mi chiedo perchè ce l'abbia tanto con chi fa quello che c'è scritto nel suo libro sacro.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Giugno 2019)

.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (19 Giugno 2019)

.


----------



## 7vinte (19 Giugno 2019)

.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Giugno 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> si ma non hai risposto alla domanda. Loro fanno quello che c'è scritto nel loro libro, quindi tu da religioso dovresti capirlo. io non sono religioso e penso che chi agisce secondo un libro "sacro" sia un pazzo, ma da te non me l'aspetterei. Sarebbe un ammissione che i libri sacri sono "incopatabili" con la civiltà (infatti in Europa con l'Illuminismo gli abbiamo spazzati via dalla politica).



Loro sono coerenti, il problema non sta in loro, sta nel fatto che le loro credenze non sono compatibili con la nostra civiltà. Punto e stop. Che il cristianesimo sia un’altra roba è cosa che credo non solo io, ma anche molti accademici di livello (ne ho citato qualcuno, avrei potuto citarne molti altri) perciò non può essere fatto un paragone. 

E la Francia, patria dell’illuminismo, è quella che è arrivata a creare l’assurda fattispecie di reato di intralcio all’aborto, rendendo illegali perfino i siti web a favore della vita. La Francia, patria dello stesso illuminismo sul quale pesa il terrificante genocidio vandeano.

Ti ho risposto eccome, quindi, e la risposta sta nel fatto che mentre il cristianesimo è alla radice della civiltà europea l’Islam ne è (ne sarebbe, se diventasse maggioritario) la distruzione, essendo fondato su principi del tutto non amalgamabili con la nostra civiltà. Non c’entra nulla il fatto se uno sia un pazzo o meno perché agisce secondo un libro sacro. È il contenuto del medesimo a rendere chi agisce compatibile oppure un corpo estraneo (e fino a quando i corpi estranei sono pochi è un conto, quando e se diventano maggioranza iniziano i guai seri).

Con questo chiudo e non replicherò ulteriormente, non sono interessato a confronti nei quali si cerca di prevalere facendo uso di una eristica di bassissimo conio.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (19 Giugno 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Loro sono coerenti, il problema non sta in loro, sta nel fatto che le loro credenze non sono compatibili con la nostra civiltà. Punto e stop. Che il cristianesimo sia un’altra roba è cosa che credo non solo io, ma anche molti accademici di livello (ne ho citato qualcuno, avrei potuto citarne molti altri) perciò non può essere fatto un paragone.
> 
> E la Francia, patria dell’illuminismo, è quella che è arrivata a creare l’assurda fattispecie di reato di intralcio all’aborto, rendendo illegali perfino i siti web a favore della vita. La Francia, patria dello stesso illuminismo sul quale pesa il terrificante genocidio vandeano.
> 
> ...



benissimo è una risposta che condivido, anche se io non ne faccio una questione di religioni ma di cultura (che certo sarà influenzata anche dalla religione)


----------



## vota DC (19 Giugno 2019)

Bisogna fare molta attenzione perché i presunti laicisti parlano a nome degli islamici ma sono molto peggio degli islamisti che molto spesso fanno buon viso a cattivo gioco. Erdogan è un islamista, è più facile dialogare con lui o con i talebani iconoclasti pronti a dare fuoco per qualche simbolo?



Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Sopra leggo critiche alla lettrice della tv neozelandese.
> Perché?
> 
> Di base lei ha un ruolo “istituzionale”, lettrice per spettatori cristiani, ebrei, musulmani, che pagano il suo stipendio.
> ...



È stata una carognata nei confronti degli islamici neozelandesi perché all'indomani di un attentato preannunciato e ignorato dalle autorità questa si è messa un fazzoletto in testa per dire "Toh sono più islamica di voi" e ha obbligato gli islamici neozelandesi a disarmarsi con una stretta sulle armi mentre a quelli della stessa risma dell'attentatore nessuna limitazione dato che sono immigrati australiani.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Giugno 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> veramente non hai capito nulla. è una domanda, visto che parlavo con un religioso, mi chiedo perchè ce l'abbia tanto con chi fa quello che c'è scritto nel suo libro sacro.



Semplicemente la religione va a stretto contatto con la storia e le tradizioni socio culturali di un popolo. 
Ecco perché io da non religioso(mi ritengo deista al massimo) e socialista ritengo che l'immissione massiccia di popoli con culture e religioni diverse sia una follia a livello sociale. 

Tra l'altro il voler imporre il modello occidentale/capitalistico a questi popoli è una cosa ancora più folle.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (20 Giugno 2019)

Una volta sulla carta igienica c'erano disegnate le paperelle... Adesso ci stampano gli articolisti di repubblica...


----------



## Mille e una notte (20 Giugno 2019)

Sono d'accordo con la repubblica (incredibile ma vero).
Tutta questa manfrina sul far indossare il crocifisso alla giornalista è figlia, come al solito, della paura. In questo caso dell'invasione islamica. 
E si pensa di contrastarla ponendo contro il crocifisso che neanche padre Karras

E' certo che la cultura islamica sia dannosa (porterebbe via libertà etc). Ma penso che contrastarla con un'altra religione sia una strategia incredibilmente fallimentare. Abbiamo già accumulato una certa esperienza in proposito.

Per evitare che un credo religioso porti ingiustizia e caos tra la gente bisogna applicare un generico "usare la testa", crescere come persone, *usare la legge*, essere maturi. Essere razionali. Tutti aspetti fondamentali per creare una società solida e felice.

Ciò niente ha a che vedere col credere in A o in B. Ognuno sia libero di vivere la sua spiritualità, con la lucidità di capire che una religione, usando antichi scritti, non deve mettere il becco in ogni singolo aspetto della vita e della società. Nella massima libertà soggettiva può avere un suo spazio personale (anche totale), ma la società felice deve ancora nascere e, per forza di cose, non può nascere se in partenza dico "tifo gli ebrei, abbasso gli induisti".


Questi episodi dimostrano come mediamente si viva nel terrore puro, nella paura del diverso. 
Salvini ha già fatto scacco agli italiani. E vincerà ancora molte, molte, molte partite.
Anni bui attengono un'Italia condannata a restare stagnante. La mentalità non cambia, anzi si sta irrigidendo. Ultima in Europa per la comprensione di un testo scritto. Gazzetta dello sport quotidiano più letto. 
Salvini, il simbolo dell'Italia, va in giro parlando con il vangelo e il tricolore del milan.

Mentre alcuni con lucidità e talento guardano alla società del futuro (che tiene conto della realtà globale del pianeta, sia come povertà, distribuzione beni e risorse, etc), Salvini si chiude nel suo orto. Anzichè guardare avanti, porta indietro. 
E' fondamentale CREARE UN'IDENTITA' DI STATO, ma mai in questo modo...stando con il forcone dietro la staccionata.

Salvini poi nel 2018 si presentò con Silvio con una paginetta e mezzo dedicata a Università, Istruzione e Ricerca. Con persone così,messe ai piani alti (addirittura il più alto), siamo spacciati in partenza. Salvini non dovrebbe mai essere il simbolo della nazione. 

Ma come abbiamo avuto Obama negli USA e guardacaso Fonzie in Italia, ora ci becchiamo Trump e Salvini.
ll crocifisso sì, il crocifisso no...(anno: 2019; pensate a questa data come se vi fosse estranea, futuristica). Poi se la gente fugge e prende iniziative personali ci si lamenta dei cervelli in fuga.

Mi pare che il bilancio entrate/uscite di talenti e ricercatori sia in negativo per l'Italia da tempo. Questo significa che il livello sta scendendo di anno in anno.


----------



## Mille e una notte (20 Giugno 2019)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Salvini ringrazia.


Salvini ha davvero la vittoria in tasca. 
Comunque ora che ci penso mi viene in mente il video di Natalino Balasso:
- vuoi ottenere consensi? 
Prima di esprimerti pubblicamente, fai fare una bella ricerchina ai mestieranti sulle opinioni più quotate, in ogni ambito. Dopodiché, le annunci.

Salvini:
- sì cattolici, vangeli, crocifissi
- no migranti
- no canapa shop (= "no droga" LOL)
- amante del calcio
- fixato il bug sui meridionali
- eliminato il passato scomodo
- occhiolino alle grandi amicizie (silvio)

Con questa patch, Salvini si è preso i voti casa per casa come diceva Genny in Gomorra.

Non si può battere, perché lui sostiene l'opinione che piace ai più. 
Non puoi vincere proponendo qualcosa di diverso da quello che pensa la gente, perché mediamente non siamo assolutamente in grado di cambiare una virgola della nostra esistenza.


----------



## vota DC (20 Giugno 2019)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo con la repubblica (incredibile ma vero).
> Tutta questa manfrina sul far indossare il crocifisso alla giornalista è figlia, come al solito, della paura. In questo caso dell'invasione islamica.
> E si pensa di contrastarla ponendo contro il crocifisso che neanche padre Karras
> 
> ...



Ma i problemi li sta creando una pseudocultura laicista che fa censura preventiva: prima parlano loro, poi FORSE si sente qualche fanatico religioso protestare.
Chi sta dicendo "non devi uscire di casa sennò gli islamici si offendono" secondo te? Gli islamisti, Salvini o gli autoproclamatosi "mediatori"? Chi ti dice che additando un singolo delinquente colpisci tutta la popolazione?


----------



## sacchino (20 Giugno 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Marina Nalesso, conduttrice di Tg1 e Tg2, al centro delle polemiche su Repubblica. Il grave peccato? L'indossare un Crocifisso al collo durante la diretta Tv. Questo gesto ha mandato su tutte le furie il quotidiano di Eugenio Scalfari, che però non perde tempo a mettere il Papa in prima pagina quando parla di immigrati. Il crocifisso di Marina Nalesso ha irritato già in passato alcuni esponenti del PD. Proprio alcuni giorni fa la Moretti, Dem, proponeva tendine ammovibili per coprire le Croci ai Cimiteri.



Certo è come se al prossimo derby siccome agli interisti sta sul c..o il rosso/nero per educazione ci mettiamo la maglia bianca. Basta con ste cose se a uno da fastidio il crocifisso son problemi suoi.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (20 Giugno 2019)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo con la repubblica (incredibile ma vero).
> Tutta questa manfrina sul far indossare il crocifisso alla giornalista è figlia, come al solito, della paura. In questo caso dell'invasione islamica.
> E si pensa di contrastarla ponendo contro il crocifisso che neanche padre Karras
> 
> ...



Abbiamo contrastato l'Islam con il Cristianesimo. Da Poitiers, a Lepanto, a Vienna.
(e guardacaso a Vienna ci andarono tutti, tutti tranne i Francesi)
e mi pare che abbia funzionato non bene, benissimo. Al punto da relegare l'Islam ad una sciocchezza irrilevante nel Mondo e nella storia, nel XX secolo. 
Sono i Bianchi, prima Pagani e poi Cristiani, ad aver creato questa nostra civiltà che è stata ed è tutt'ora il motore dell'umanità. Siamo noi ad aver inventato il liberalismo e i diritti umani, non altri, non l'Islam.

E ora mi stai dicendo che per essere civili dovremmo ammettere, tollerare, addirittura prendere come esempio l'Islam.

Eppure gli esempi di come siano gli Stati islamici non sono difficili da trovare. Ti sembrano esemplari?
Tra l'altro quelli degni di nota son stati distrutti dai globalisti, capeggiati dalla sinistra (quindi dal PD, e tutte le varie denominazioni satellitarie). La Siria per esempio era uno stato con una discreta libertà religiosa, ma Assad è stato dipinto come un dittatore (lol ) e si è mossa guerra al grido "Regime Change!" urlato in tutte le piazze con bandiere comuniste e piddine (poi il cattivo invece sarebbe Salvini giusto?!)

Dovresti ringraziare tutti coloro che combatterono nei secoli contro gli Arabi, i Marocchini (che sbarcavano e ci portavano via come schiavi, in numero maggiore della tratta dei neri), e i Turchi.

*Noi deplorevoli razzisti omofobi siamo quelli che hanno edificato questa civiltà*. E non parlare di razionalità e felicità che la tua visione è prettamente utopistica, fuori da ogni logica e che ha portato solo infelicità.


----------



## sunburn (20 Giugno 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Abbiamo contrastato l'Islam con il Cristianesimo. Da Poitiers, a Lepanto, a Vienna.
> (e guardacaso a Vienna ci andarono tutti, tutti tranne i Francesi)
> e mi pare che abbia funzionato non bene, benissimo. Al punto da relegare l'Islam ad una sciocchezza irrilevante nel Mondo e nella storia, nel XX secolo.
> Sono i Bianchi, prima Pagani e poi Cristiani, ad aver creato questa nostra civiltà che è stata ed è tutt'ora il motore dell'umanità. Siamo noi ad aver inventato il liberalismo e i diritti umani, non altri, non l'Islam.
> ...


Il tuo intervento denota scarsa conoscenza degli ultimi tre o quattro millenni di storia. La cultura europea è frutto anche di fortissime influenze arabo-musulmane in innumerovoli settori: matamatica, algebra, trigonometria, sistema decimale, medicina, astronomia, conoscenze scientifiche e tecnologiche varie, arte, agricoltura(potrei andare avanti giorni). 

Il concetto espresso da [MENTION=1341]Mille e una notte[/MENTION] è quindi assolutamente corretto(non condivido però la presunta pericolosità dell'Islam). L'Europa è quella che è perché, attraverso i vari movimenti culturali che si sono creati dall'Illuminismo in poi, è riuscita a relegare le religioni tutte ai margini della vita politica. 
Molti si indignano per passi violenti contenuti nel Corano, ma sono esattamente equivalenti a quelli contenuti nella Bibbia. A titolo d'esempio: 
1)Corano: "Quando un uomo cavalca un altro uomo, il trono di Dio trema. Uccidete l'uomo che lo fa e quello che se lo fa fare".
2)Bibbia: "Se un uomo giace con un maschio come fa con una donna, hanno commesso tutti e due un abominio: saranno messi a morte entrambi, il loro sangue ricadrà su di loro".

Se in taluni(pochi) Paesi musulmani si applica ancora il principio espresso del Corano e da noi no è proprio perché, grazie ai movimenti culturali di cui sopra, siamo riusciti ad andare oltre. Ma è stato un processo lungo e faticoso, basti pensare che in Italia fino alla fine dell'Ottocento l'omossesualità era reato e fino pochi decenni fa esisteva il delitto d'onore, basato sul passo della Bibbia che indicava l'adulterio come crimine da punire con la morte. E si tratta di un processo ancora non completato, visto che permangono ancora sacche di resistenza, per fortuna minoritarie, che pretendono di applicare la "legge" della Bibbia a tutti. Sempre a titolo d'esempio:
-il passo di cui al punto 2 viene usato per discriminare e negare diritti umani fondamentali a persone omosessuali;
-il passo della Bibbia secondo l'intimità sessuale tra uomo e donna deve esserci solo all'interno del matrimonio viene usato per discriminare e negare diritti umani fondamentali,
-il passo della Bibbia secondo cui "non sapete che il vostro corpo è il tempio dello Spirito Santo che è in voi e che avete ricevuto da Dio? Quindi non appartenete a voi stesso poiché siete stati comprati a caro prezzo" viene ancora oggi usato, ad esempio, per negare a chiunque di decidere cosa fare della propria vita e della propria morte.

Personalmente, a livello di mentalità non vedo alcuna differenza con la mentalità presente in quei pochi paesi che ancora applicano la legge coranica. Ergo, come appunto diceva Mille, la soluzione è quella di continuare a tenere le religioni ai margini. La Cultura europea è riuscita a tenere a bada quella che è stata una delle religioni più violente della Storia dell'Umanità, di certo non avrà problemi a tenere a bada una religione non dissimile, ma con una presenza numerica di gran lunga inferiore.


----------



## Butcher (20 Giugno 2019)

A volte spero che l'Islam prenda il sopravvento per addomesticare tutte questi intellettualoidi e radical chic.


----------



## sunburn (20 Giugno 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sono serissimo.
> 
> Questo è il punto. Se anche l'avesse messo fuori distrattamente, viene immediatamente etichettata come "paladina" del cristianesimo. Mi immagino già che verrà dipinta come una crociata, pronta in sella al cavallo bianco a combattere il nemico religioso.
> 
> ...


Il tuo ragionamento è corretto, ma secondo me sbagli bersaglio. L'esempio corretto sarebbe "ho la maglia del Milan e viene un tifoso del Milan a dirmi che offendo i valori del Pizzighettone".
Personalmente, non ho mai visto né sentito di manifestazioni di protesta di musulmani o fedeli di altre religioni contro le feste di Natale, il presepe, il crocefisso eccetera. Ti dirò di più, a Natale scorso sono andato alla recita di Natale della mia nipotina e c'erano due bambine musulmane, accompagnate dai genitori, che cantavano "tu scendi dalle stelle"(sul serio!). 
Tutte queste polemiche inutili vengono sempre sollevata da italiani: maestre, presidi ecc.

In ogni caso, è sempre e soltanto una questione di persone. C'è il musulmano che non vuole che la figlia viva "all'occidentale" e c'è il musulmano che vuole conoscere e integrarsi nella cultura del Paese in cui vive e porta la figlia a cantare le canzoncine di Natale. Esattamente come c'è l'italiano cattolico leghista che venera l'ampolla con l'acqua putrida del Po come un "dio" e non vuole che la figlia frequenti il fidanzatino siciliano(successo a una mia amica quando eravamo adolescenti) o caccia il/la figlio/a di casa perché gli dice di essere omosessuale e c'è l'italiano cattolico al quale non interessa se il/la figlio/a è omosessuale o frequenta una persona di altra religione.


----------



## sunburn (20 Giugno 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Il fatto che la maggioranza imponga i propri usi e costumi alle minoranze, non tollerando altresí le corrispondenti manifestazioni delle minoranze é l’anticamera delle peggiori dittature del 900.
> 
> Chi ha la maggioranza deve fare il possibile e anche di piú affinché chi é in minoranza si senta a casa propria come se il peso dei numeri non ci fosse.
> 
> ...


Condivido il tuo pensiero. 
Però penso che certe polemiche siano deleterie per questo tipo di processo culturale. Se fai caso, se un italiano dice qualcosa contro il crocifisso, il messaggio errato che molti percepiscono è "i musulmani vogliono imporre la loro cultura", quando invece nessun musulmano ha detto nulla sul crocifisso ma la polemica è stata sollevata, per l'appunto, da un non musulmano.
L'integrazione è un processo lungo e complesso, penso sarebbe meglio evitare di sollevare polveroni per questioni meramente simboliche e concentrarsi su questioni concrete.


----------



## gabri65 (20 Giugno 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Il tuo ragionamento è corretto, ma secondo me sbagli bersaglio. L'esempio corretto sarebbe "ho la maglia del Milan e viene un tifoso del Milan a dirmi che offendo i valori del Pizzighettone".
> Personalmente, non ho mai visto né sentito di manifestazioni di protesta di musulmani o fedeli di altre religioni contro le feste di Natale, il presepe, il crocefisso eccetera. Ti dirò di più, a Natale scorso sono andato alla recita di Natale della mia nipotina e c'erano due bambine musulmane, accompagnate dai genitori, che cantavano "tu scendi dalle stelle"(sul serio!).
> Tutte queste polemiche inutili vengono sempre sollevata da italiani: maestre, presidi ecc.
> 
> In ogni caso, è sempre e soltanto una questione di persone. C'è il musulmano che non vuole che la figlia viva "all'occidentale" e c'è il musulmano che vuole conoscere e integrarsi nella cultura del Paese in cui vive e porta la figlia a cantare le canzoncine di Natale. Esattamente come c'è l'italiano cattolico leghista che venera l'ampolla con l'acqua putrida del Po come un "dio" e non vuole che la figlia frequenti il fidanzatino siciliano(successo a una mia amica quando eravamo adolescenti) o caccia il/la figlio/a di casa perché gli dice di essere omosessuale e c'è l'italiano cattolico al quale non interessa se il/la figlio/a è omosessuale o frequenta una persona di altra religione.



"... ma secondo me sbagli candeggio", per citare una famosa pubblicità 

In realtà volevo rispondere a Mille, che stimo e leggo con piacere.

La sostanza del problema non cambia. Allora il tifoso (teoricamente mio compagno, ma è tutto da dimostrare), mi sta facendo osservare che sto urtando la sensibilità di un altro tifoso. L'ho forse picchiato? Gli ho impedito di mettersi la sua maglietta? E' una polemica pretestuosa, e il presunto tifoso mi sta evidentemente provocando per accendere gli animi. Perché sa benissimo che se io vado con la maglietta del Milan nella curva avversaria sono a rischio. Io non voglio che succeda niente, né nella curva del Milan né in quella del Pizzighettone. Quindi a me non deve dire niente, eventualmente si deve preoccupare di spargere moralità nella curva avversaria.

Chiudendo con la metafora, sono millenni che le persone, le donne, portano rosari e crocifissi. Mia nonna lo faceva, e non c'è mai stato nessun problema. Adesso, da qualche anno, tutto è cambiato, sono arrivate nuove civiltà e dobbiamo seguire criteri che si scontrano palesemente con il buon senso. Non funziona così.

Sarò banale, ma se esponi un crocifisso in certi luoghi vieni automaticamente lapidato, qui da noi invece bisogna stare attenti a non urtare la sensibilità, che io nel mio piccolo cerco sempre di fare. Perché dobbiamo sempre preoccuparci di quello che facciamo in casa nostra e non ci battiamo nella solita maniera contro quello che succede fuori?

Se vogliamo essere tolleranti, cerchiamo di esserlo a 360^. Qui da noi mi sembra che siamo già avanti da questo punto di vista, forse il problema sta da altre parti. La visione di mondo tollerante o lo vediamo come un tutt'uno, altrimenti vale il principio di località, perciò, se permetti, io dò la precedenza ai costumi e le usanze della mia terra. Senza danneggiare in modo evidente nessuno.

Inutile dire che sono solo polemiche volte alla strumentalizzazione politica con fini tutt'altro che morali.

Per quanto riguarda Salvini, mi sembra che si stia spostando il punto del problema. Siamo passati dall'accusare una persona che espone come vezzo un simbolo di un suo credo, senza danneggiare in maniera rilevante nessuno, ad addossare la colpa a Salvini. Che c'entra Salvini?

Il teorema è:

Una persona espone un simbolo --> sta dalla parte di Salvini --> Salvini è un cogli*ne --> la persona è in torto

In questa maniera si riesce giustificare qualsiasi posizione.

Una persona prende le bastonate --> si ribella --> è una reazionaria --> è in torto, e deve pure chiedere scusa

Nuovamente, non funziona così.


----------



## Mou (20 Giugno 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Il tuo intervento denota scarsa conoscenza degli ultimi tre o quattro millenni di storia. La cultura europea è frutto anche di fortissime influenze arabo-musulmane in innumerovoli settori: matamatica, algebra, trigonometria, sistema decimale, medicina, astronomia, conoscenze scientifiche e tecnologiche varie, arte, agricoltura(potrei andare avanti giorni).
> 
> Il concetto espresso da [MENTION=1341]Mille e una notte[/MENTION] è quindi assolutamente corretto(non condivido però la presunta pericolosità dell'Islam). L'Europa è quella che è perché, attraverso i vari movimenti culturali che si sono creati dall'Illuminismo in poi, è riuscita a relegare le religioni tutte ai margini della vita politica.
> Molti si indignano per passi violenti contenuti nel Corano, ma sono esattamente equivalenti a quelli contenuti nella Bibbia. A titolo d'esempio:
> ...



Perfetto.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (20 Giugno 2019)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Certo è come se al prossimo derby siccome agli interisti sta sul c..o il rosso/nero per educazione ci mettiamo la maglia bianca. Basta con ste cose se a uno da fastidio il crocifisso son problemi suoi.



paragone non molto pertinente, per restare in tema calcistico è come se una giornalista sportiva che dovrebbe riportare le notizie sportive di tutte le squadre indossasse la maglia della sua squadra preferita in diretta  in certi contesti bisogna essere super partes, poi fuori puoi indossare crocifissi, magliette della squadra di calcio preferita ecc.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (20 Giugno 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Il tuo intervento denota scarsa conoscenza degli ultimi tre o quattro millenni di storia. La cultura europea è frutto anche di fortissime influenze arabo-musulmane in innumerovoli settori: matamatica, algebra, trigonometria, sistema decimale, medicina, astronomia, conoscenze scientifiche e tecnologiche varie, arte, agricoltura(potrei andare avanti giorni).
> 
> Il concetto espresso da [MENTION=1341]Mille e una notte[/MENTION] è quindi assolutamente corretto(non condivido però la presunta pericolosità dell'Islam). L'Europa è quella che è perché, attraverso i vari movimenti culturali che si sono creati dall'Illuminismo in poi, è riuscita a relegare le religioni tutte ai margini della vita politica.
> Molti si indignano per passi violenti contenuti nel Corano, ma sono esattamente equivalenti a quelli contenuti nella Bibbia. A titolo d'esempio:
> ...



Il tuo livello di analisi è del tutto strumentale al diritto di prendertelo in quel posto che è l'estrema sintesi del tuo pensiero: culi aperti!
Le differenze tra islam e cristianesimo nonchè le altre religioni sono lampanti anche per il più ottuso osservatore.
A livello accademico idem. I teologi sia cristiani che islamici ti racconteranno di innumerevoli differenze fondamentali, per cui esistono diverse scissioni, ecc. per cui nessuno dovrebbe perder tempo a risponderti perchè o ne sai davvero poco o menti, anzi, penso entrambe le cose.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (20 Giugno 2019)

Butcher ha scritto:


> A volte spero che l'Islam prenda il sopravvento per addomesticare tutte questi intellettualoidi e radical chic.



Infatti, ma tranquillo, sono una parentesi della storia che passerà presto come carne putrefatta in un giorno afoso d'estate. Strillano come femminucce "me ne vado dall'Italia" ma magari se ne andassero tutti, ma nell'Islam, invece al massimo se ne vanno in prendinculandia.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (20 Giugno 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Il tuo intervento denota scarsa conoscenza degli ultimi tre o quattro millenni di storia. *La cultura europea è frutto anche di fortissime influenze arabo-musulmane in innumerovoli settori*: matamatica, algebra, trigonometria, sistema decimale, medicina, astronomia, conoscenze scientifiche e tecnologiche varie, arte, agricoltura(potrei andare avanti giorni).
> 
> Il concetto espresso da [MENTION=1341]Mille e una notte[/MENTION] è quindi assolutamente corretto(non condivido però la presunta pericolosità dell'Islam). L'Europa è quella che è perché, attraverso i vari movimenti culturali che si sono creati dall'Illuminismo in poi, è riuscita a relegare le religioni tutte ai margini della vita politica.



Ripeti sta manfrina come fanno sempre tutti quelli della sinistra, ma in realtà non sono preparati affatto sull'argomento. Sono come uno che grida ad un meccanico che un'auto ha 4 ruote, e nemmeno capiscono che hanno di fronte un meccanico e gli danno pure dell'ignorante. Non hanno affatto idea di cosa sia la trasmissione della conoscenza e lo sviluppo di una civiltà. Gli è bastato sentire una volta tra una canna e l'altra che noi usiamo i numeri arabi, e tanto basta per sbuggerare la nostra civiltà -- perchè in realtà hanno tutti un bias antioccidentale marxista ed accolgono qualsiasi fregnaccia gli capiti a tiro d'orecchio.
Così accolgono l'islam, solo in quanto strumento anti-occidentale e anti-white. Usano tutto strumentalmente, infatti poi non sanno far altro che accusare gli altri (erroneamente) di strumentalizzare. E' tutta una farsa, anche la lotta di classe, è tutta una presa per i fondelli, il cui unico coagulante è la libertà di drogarsi e scopare, sono esattamente come il carro diretto al Paese dei Balocchi. Ma presto si prenderanno una bella scoppola.


----------



## 7vinte (20 Giugno 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Il tuo livello di analisi è del tutto strumentale al diritto di prendertelo in quel posto che è l'estrema sintesi del tuo pensiero: culi aperti!
> Le differenze tra islam e cristianesimo nonchè le altre religioni sono lampanti anche per il più ottuso osservatore.
> A livello accademico idem. I teologi sia cristiani che islamici ti racconteranno di innumerevoli differenze fondamentali, per cui esistono diverse scissioni, ecc. per cui nessuno dovrebbe perder tempo a risponderti perchè o ne sai davvero poco o menti, anzi, penso entrambe le cose.



.


----------



## 7vinte (20 Giugno 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Ripeti sta manfrina come fanno sempre tutti quelli della sinistra, ma in realtà non sono preparati affatto sull'argomento. Soo come uno che grida ad un meccanico che un'auto ha 4 ruote, e nemmeno capiscono che hanno di fronte un meccanico e gli danno pure dell'ignorante. Non hanno affatto idea di cosa sia la trasmissione della conoscenza e lo sviluppo di una civiltà. Gli è bastato sentire una volta tra una canna e l'altra che noi usiamo i numeri arabi, e tanto basta per sbuggerare la nostra civiltà -- perchè in realtà hanno tutti un bias antioccidentale marxista ed accolgono qualsiasi fregnaccia gli capiti a tiro d'orecchio.
> Così accolgono l'islam, solo in quanto strumento anti-occidentale e anti-white. Usano tutto strumentalmente, infatti poi non sanno far altro che accusare gli altri (erroneamente) di strumentalizzare. E' tutta una farsa, anche la lotta di classe, è tutta una presa per i fondelli, il cui unico coagulante è la libertà di drogarsi e scopare, sono esattamente come il carro diretto al Paese dei Balocchi. Ma presto si prenderanno una bella scoppola.



oggi ti voglio bene!


----------



## sacchino (20 Giugno 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> paragone non molto pertinente, per restare in tema calcistico è come se una giornalista sportiva che dovrebbe riportare le notizie sportive di tutte le squadre indossasse la maglia della sua squadra preferita in diretta  in certi contesti bisogna essere super partes, poi fuori puoi indossare crocifissi, magliette della squadra di calcio preferita ecc.



Esiste il telecomando, di queste cose ne ho piene le p...e.


----------



## sunburn (20 Giugno 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Ripeti sta manfrina come fanno sempre tutti quelli della sinistra, ma in realtà non sono preparati affatto sull'argomento. Sono come uno che grida ad un meccanico che un'auto ha 4 ruote, e nemmeno capiscono che hanno di fronte un meccanico e gli danno pure dell'ignorante. Non hanno affatto idea di cosa sia la trasmissione della conoscenza e lo sviluppo di una civiltà. Gli è bastato sentire una volta tra una canna e l'altra che noi usiamo i numeri arabi, e tanto basta per sbuggerare la nostra civiltà -- perchè in realtà hanno tutti un bias antioccidentale marxista ed accolgono qualsiasi fregnaccia gli capiti a tiro d'orecchio.
> Così accolgono l'islam, solo in quanto strumento anti-occidentale e anti-white. Usano tutto strumentalmente, infatti poi non sanno far altro che accusare gli altri (erroneamente) di strumentalizzare. E' tutta una farsa, anche la lotta di classe, è tutta una presa per i fondelli, il cui unico coagulante è la libertà di drogarsi e scopare, sono esattamente come il carro diretto al Paese dei Balocchi. Ma presto si prenderanno una bella scoppola.


Ti ripeto, la tua posizione denota non conoscenza della storia dell'Umanità. Medici, filosofi e studiosi in generale musulmani hanno profondamente inciso sulla cultura europea. Basta leggere anche solo la Divina Commedia per rendersene conto. E stiamo parlando di Dante, non certo un comunista che si faceva le cannette.
Poi, a dirla tutta, ti piaccia o meno ma i più grandi stermini e genocidi sono stati fatti in nome del "dio" cristiano. Sicuramente usato strumentalmente per fini politici, ma tant'è.
Bizzarro comunque che tu esalti eventi violenti come le crociate. In pratica ti esalti perché i cristiani hanno fatto ai musulmani quello che a tuo parere vorrebbero fare i musulmani a noi.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (20 Giugno 2019)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Esiste il telecomando, di queste cose ne ho piene le p...e.



che tu ne abbia piene le palle sono fatti tuoi, fatto sta che tutto sto polverone è stato tirato su ad arte per parlare di sciocchezze visto che in questo paese si parla solo di cose di poco conto. Inoltre essendo conduttrice del Tg1 e Tg2 la questione del telecomando non ha alcun senso, visto che lo stipendio della signora è pagato col canone, quindi è pagato da tutti, cristiani, buddisti, atei, pastafariani ecc, ecc. di conseguenza il ruolo impone imparzialità, poi a casa sua la signora puo mettere croci giganti, madonne dell'incoroneta, teste di satana e stelle a 5 punte.


----------



## sunburn (20 Giugno 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> "... ma secondo me sbagli candeggio", per citare una famosa pubblicità
> 
> In realtà volevo rispondere a Mille, che stimo e leggo con piacere.
> 
> ...


Ma se il tifoso del Milan ti dice che stai urtando la sensibilità dei tifosi del Pizzighettone senza che questi ultimi ti abbiano detto nulla, non puoi accusare i tifosi del Pizzighettone di volerti imporre il loro tifo per il Pizzighettone.
E' il tifoso milanista che sbaglia a volerti fare togliere la maglia della tua squadra. Ognuno ha la propria tradizione culturale ed è giusto che la mantenga ed, eventualmente, prenda quanto di buono c'è in altre culture senza prevaricare nessuno.

Su Salvini il problema non è il crocifisso ma la stumentalizzazione di un simbolo religioso a fini propagandistici. Per me può esibire quello che gli pare, da non credente non riconosco nessun valore particolare al crocifisso. Ma se fossi stato, ad esempio, cattolico probabilmente mi avrebbe dato fastidio. Così come, per tornare al discorso calcistico e andando su un piano meno alto, mi dà fastidio che parli ogni due ore di Milan solo per avere un po' di visibilità.


----------



## gabri65 (20 Giugno 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma se il tifoso del Milan ti dice che stai urtando la sensibilità dei tifosi del Pizzighettone senza che questi ultimi ti abbiano detto nulla, non puoi accusare i tifosi del Pizzighettone di volerti imporre il loro tifo per il Pizzighettone.
> E' il tifoso milanista che sbaglia a volerti fare togliere la maglia della tua squadra. Ognuno ha la propria tradizione culturale ed è giusto che la mantenga ed, eventualmente, prenda quanto di buono c'è in altre culture senza prevaricare nessuno.
> 
> Su Salvini il problema non è il crocifisso ma la stumentalizzazione di un simbolo religioso a fini propagandistici. Per me può esibire quello che gli pare, da non credente non riconosco nessun valore particolare al crocifisso. Ma se fossi stato, ad esempio, cattolico probabilmente mi avrebbe dato fastidio. Così come, per tornare al discorso calcistico e andando su un piano meno alto, mi dà fastidio che parli ogni due ore di Milan solo per avere un po' di visibilità.



E su questo siamo perfettamente d'accordo. Mai data colpa in maniera diretta a persone che hanno diverso credo religioso. Il problema è tutto nostro.

Infatti volevo anche aggiungere, in precedenza, che siamo davanti ad un paradosso: viene accusato un esponente con visibilità pubblica (la giornalista) da un paritario ente pubblico (il giornale), con assolutamente i medesimi principi che poi sono oggetto di squalifica, e senza che nessuna delle parti "lese" sia intervenuta dall'esterno in maniera sollecitata. E' ovvia la matrice di queste iniziative.

Se non sono stato sufficientemente chiaro, io non ho accusato i tifosi del Pizzighettone, io contesto il fatto di non essere libero di vivere la mia passione mettendomi la maglietta del Milan (perché mi fa stare bene) e condividere questa passione con i miei amici, soltanto perché qualcuno non è milanista. Con l'aggravante che sono in mezzo ai milanisti. E tutto questo quando non faccio niente di male, mi posso sbilanciare fino allo sfottò garbato e a fine ludico. Poi devo vedere i tifosi milanisti pestati nella curva avversaria, mentre chi mi ha redarguito mi fa tacere, dicendo di lasciar perdere.

E' una putt*nata cosmica, non c'è bisogno di fare riferimento a regole, questo fa parte di postulati di base non spiegabili logicamente. Semplicemente viene infranta la mia libertà in nome della libertà arbitraria di qualcun altro. E' un ragionamento da cassare come antinomia.

Per Salvini, come ho detto, secondo me c'entra e non c'entra, e per certi versi siamo OT. Sono d'accordo che dovrebbe parlare meno del Milan, su questo hai la mia condivisione.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (20 Giugno 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ti ripeto, la tua posizione denota non conoscenza della storia dell'Umanità. Medici, filosofi e studiosi in generale musulmani hanno profondamente inciso sulla cultura europea. Basta leggere anche solo la Divina Commedia per rendersene conto. E stiamo parlando di Dante, non certo un comunista che si faceva le cannette.
> Poi, a dirla tutta, ti piaccia o meno ma i più grandi stermini e genocidi sono stati fatti in nome del "dio" cristiano. Sicuramente usato strumentalmente per fini politici, ma tant'è.
> Bizzarro comunque che tu esalti eventi violenti come le crociate. In pratica ti esalti perché i cristiani hanno fatto ai musulmani quello che a tuo parere vorrebbero fare i musulmani a noi.



Insisti... per te contano solo quelle 4 cose che noi Europei abbiamo appreso dagli Arabi, ma la conoscenza, come già detto, era diffusa, non c'era una "proprietà intellettuale" sui numeri arabi, senza contare che i Romani con i propri numeri costruirono qualcosina anche prima... 
La conoscenza si trasmette se c'è uno capace di recepirla, il quale poi magari è capace di svilupparla anche meglio. Non solo tralasci questo 'piccolo dettaglio' senza ascrivere alcun merito agli Europei, ma ignori l'ìinfluenza che noi abbiamo avuto e stiamo avendo tutt'ora sugli Arabi, ma pare che facciano fatica a recepire, e pure a sviluppare a modo loro, infatti dipendono dal nostro sapere in tutto e per tutto; ma questo non esiste nella tua narrativa e ti permetti di dire che ne sai più di me?

Ripeti anche la balla delle crociate come offensiva contro gli Arabi, ignorando che furono gli Arabi partendo appunto dall'Arabia a conquistare la Palestina e tutti gli altri territori. Le crociate non furono una conquista ma una riconquista! Quale sarà il tuo prossimo passo orwelliano, sostenere che Istanbul fu fondata dai Turchi e non dai Romani e che non esisteva nemmeno la Grecia?

Ma la cosa più illogica è che queste erronee convinzioni giustificherebbero il fatto che non possiamo difenderci dall' Islam, non c'è alcun nesso logico: anche se per assurdo fossero più sapienti questo non giustifica una colonizzazione (questo è) quindi alla fine un'invasione e una sostituzione della cultura, se no noi Europei o chiunque altro potrebbe giustificare così la conquista e il genocidio. Ma il colonialismo europeo invece non va bene, va bene quello arabo-africano-islamico-cinese-indiano, tutti possono venir qui ad insediarsi, proliferare, addirittura con leggi che li favoriscono e con aiuti economici.


----------



## 7vinte (20 Giugno 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Insisti... per te contano solo quelle 4 cose che noi Europei abbiamo appreso dagli Arabi, ma la conoscenza, come già detto, era diffusa, non c'era una "proprietà intellettuale" sui numeri arabi, senza contare che i Romani con i propri numeri costruirono qualcosina anche prima...
> La conoscenza si trasmette se c'è uno capace di recepirla, il quale poi magari è capace di svilupparla anche meglio. Non solo tralasci questo 'piccolo dettaglio' senza ascrivere alcun merito agli Europei, ma ignori l'ìinfluenza che noi abbiamo avuto e stiamo avendo tutt'ora sugli Arabi, ma pare che facciano fatica a recepire, e pure a sviluppare a modo loro, infatti dipendono dal nostro sapere in tutto e per tutto; ma questo non esiste nella tua narrativa e ti permetti di dire che ne sai più di me?
> 
> Ripeti anche la balla delle crociate come offensiva contro gli Arabi, ignorando che furono gli Arabi partendo appunto dall'Arabia a conquistare la Palestina e tutti gli altri territori. Le crociate non furono una conquista ma una riconquista! Quale sarà il tuo prossimo passo orwelliano, sostenere che Istanbul fu fondata dai Turchi e non dai Romani e che non esisteva nemmeno la Grecia?
> ...



.


----------



## sunburn (20 Giugno 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Insisti... per te contano solo quelle 4 cose che noi Europei abbiamo appreso dagli Arabi, ma la conoscenza, come già detto, era diffusa, non c'era una "proprietà intellettuale" sui numeri arabi, senza contare che i Romani con i propri numeri costruirono qualcosina anche prima...
> La conoscenza si trasmette se c'è uno capace di recepirla, il quale poi magari è capace di svilupparla anche meglio. Non solo tralasci questo 'piccolo dettaglio' senza ascrivere alcun merito agli Europei, ma ignori l'ìinfluenza che noi abbiamo avuto e stiamo avendo tutt'ora sugli Arabi, ma pare che facciano fatica a recepire, e pure a sviluppare a modo loro, infatti dipendono dal nostro sapere in tutto e per tutto; ma questo non esiste nella tua narrativa e ti permetti di dire che ne sai più di me?
> 
> Ripeti anche la balla delle crociate come offensiva contro gli Arabi, ignorando che furono gli Arabi partendo appunto dall'Arabia a conquistare la Palestina e tutti gli altri territori. Le crociate non furono una conquista ma una riconquista! Quale sarà il tuo prossimo passo orwelliano, sostenere che Istanbul fu fondata dai Turchi e non dai Romani e che non esisteva nemmeno la Grecia?
> ...


Sei tu che insisti a voler distorcere le parole altrui e a cercare di piegare la Storia alle tue bizzarre teorie. Per fortuna la Storia non si piega né a me né a te.
Io ho scritto che la cultura europea è stata frutto ANCHE di importanti influenze musulmane e che noi europei siamo riusciti, pur con vari e gravi incidenti di percorso, un tipo di cultura in grado di darci un discreto benessere.
Parli di riconquista ma eviti di spiegare come gli europei erano arrivati in quei territori. Probabilmente secondo le tue bizzarre teorie erano stati cortesemente invitati. Ometti poi di dire che durante le crociate furono trucidati cristiani da altri cristiani al fine di saccheggiare ricchezze. 

A ogni modo, per concludere il discorso, sei liberissimo di aver paura di una fantomatica invasione islamica, cosi come di credere che la Clinton si nutra di feti umani abortiti. Ma non puoi pretendere che ti si dia ragione. Del resto, la libertà di pensiero è uno dei pilastri della cultura europea. Alla prossima!


----------



## Clarenzio (20 Giugno 2019)

Migliore discussione dell'anno 

Appena è possibile gradirei fosse aperto anche un thread sulla Cina e la pizza, trovo vergognoso che nel 2019 si spacci ancora la margherita come un prodotto catto-napolettano.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (20 Giugno 2019)

Senza le traduzioni e i commenti di Averroè, per dirne una, non avremmo neppure conosciuto le opere di Aristotele, su cui è edificata mezza teologia cristiana.


----------



## Mille e una notte (20 Giugno 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Abbiamo contrastato l'Islam con il Cristianesimo. Da Poitiers, a Lepanto, a Vienna.
> (e guardacaso a Vienna ci andarono tutti, tutti tranne i Francesi)
> e mi pare che abbia funzionato non bene, benissimo. Al punto da relegare l'Islam ad una sciocchezza irrilevante nel Mondo e nella storia, nel XX secolo.
> Sono i Bianchi, prima Pagani e poi Cristiani, ad aver creato questa nostra civiltà che è stata ed è tutt'ora il motore dell'umanità. Siamo noi ad aver inventato il liberalismo e i diritti umani, non altri, non l'Islam.
> ...


Però scusami stai riportando parole che non ho scritto..! "Prendere come esempio l'Islam" ?? Dove? Ho detto bellamente che qualsiasi religione non va bene (nel contesto di cui parlavo). Lo stesso sunburn ha detto che non è d'accordo sulla mia opinione per cui l'islam può essere pericoloso.

Sulla questione storica non sono adeguatamente preparato, e ha risposto sunburn. Ma in ogni caso Alessandro Barbero disse chiaramente che, tra i pochi casi di integrazione virtuosa nella storia, c'è proprio quello degli arabi, che non amavano certamente i cristiani ma li tollerarono in maniera positiva, perchè riconoscevano i punti in comune (tolleranza zero invece sulle religioni pagane)

Quando scrivi "noi deplorevoli razzisti omofobi" mi sembra sia un modo per dire che automaticamente non essere filo-salviniano significa essere radical-chic pro-islam e contro se stessi e la nostra stessa razza. A me suona come una sindrome da accerchiamento. Come certi uomini che già gridano al complotto perchè le donne stanno prendendo spazio in società. Uguale gli omosessuali, "quelli di colore" etc. Tutte categorie platealmente schiacciate da millenni.

Che siamo stati "noi" a costruire questa civiltà secondo me andrebbe discusso. Il discorso sarebbe interessante, ma lungo. Qualche esempio: quelli riportati da sunburn (matematica, algebra, trigonometria, sistema decimale, medicina, astronomia, conoscenze scientifiche e tecnologiche varie, arte, agricoltura). Platone ha posto la prima pietra della ragione che ci caratterizza oggi.
Inoltre, "noi" chi? Potremmo parlare di poche figure illuminate, che si sono trovate nel giusto contesto. La civiltà A potrebbe essersi imposta sulla società B per motivi poco nobili, giusto un fatto di forza.
Noi oggi da "qui", l'occidente, guardiamo il medio-oriente (visto che siamo fissati con loro) e li pensiamo come pecorari. Ma il discorso non si può esaurire qui.
La civiltà cristiana è quella che diverse volte è andata e ha sterminato (indigeni guaranì, indiani d'america, sulle crociate si potrebbe dire).
Questo ti farà pensare, di nuovo, che "tifo" per l'Islam perchè sono anti-cristiano etc ma non è il mio caso

Prendere le distanze da una visione religiosa per me inoltre non significa affatto essere "neo-laico": anzi il grande pericolo è la mentalità neo-liberista, con i suoi due principi di efficienza e produttività


sunburn ha scritto:


> Il tuo intervento denota scarsa conoscenza degli ultimi tre o quattro millenni di storia. La cultura europea è frutto anche di fortissime influenze arabo-musulmane in innumerovoli settori: matamatica, algebra, trigonometria, sistema decimale, medicina, astronomia, conoscenze scientifiche e tecnologiche varie, arte, agricoltura(potrei andare avanti giorni).
> 
> Il concetto espresso da [MENTION=1341]Mille e una notte[/MENTION] è quindi assolutamente corretto(non condivido però la presunta pericolosità dell'Islam). L'Europa è quella che è perché, attraverso i vari movimenti culturali che si sono creati dall'Illuminismo in poi, è riuscita a relegare le religioni tutte ai margini della vita politica.
> Molti si indignano per passi violenti contenuti nel Corano, ma sono esattamente equivalenti a quelli contenuti nella Bibbia. A titolo d'esempio:
> ...


Considero l'Islam potenzialmente pericoloso non in sè come religione, ma come impatta sulla società. Nel pratico temo veramente che possa determinare ingiustizie di vario genere. Effettivamente la matrice di entrambe queste due religioni è comune. Il cristianesimo fa meno danni anche perchè religione applicata in maniera superficiale, liquida. Una % minima tra i presunti credenti, crede davvero. Si abbassa ancora se tra questi cerchiamo chi ha compreso fino in fondo gli scritti della religione in questione (scritti che di base in pochissimi leggono e studiano). Poi c'è chi crede solo per scacciare la paura della morte etc.
Insomma, mediamente è una fede per convenzione e di convenienza.
Già che tra i presunti "fedeli" la metà sono bestemmiatori professionisti. Da non credente, sono più rispettoso io nei confronti del cristianesimo (non bestemmio neanche nel pensiero, non ne ho bisogno, non ne trovo il senso) che non i fenomeni dell'oretta in chiesa la domenica. 

Cionondimeno i danni ci sono e sono più subdoli di una esplicita privazione di libertà, come in certe frange islamiche. L'insegnamento cristiano ha una pericolosità psichica non indifferente.

Che ne pensi? In che senso per te l'islam non è pericoloso?

Poi leggendo gli altri commenti che hai scritto non posso che essere d'accordo. Ad esempio il discorso plateale che ogni persona è diversa, e ci sono persone di fede musulmana tranquille e pacifiche che si fanno la loro vita. Ma qui da noi idealmente si vorrebbe puntare allo sradicamento totale di ogni forma di vita non-italiana DOC non-cristiano-cattolica


----------



## sunburn (21 Giugno 2019)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Che ne pensi? In che senso per te l'islam non è pericoloso?
> 
> Poi leggendo gli altri commenti che hai scritto non posso che essere d'accordo. Ad esempio il discorso plateale che ogni persona è diversa, e ci sono persone di fede musulmana tranquille e pacifiche che si fanno la loro vita. Ma qui da noi idealmente si vorrebbe puntare allo sradicamento totale di ogni forma di vita non-italiana DOC non-cristiano-cattolica


La paura dell'Islam nasce da una non conoscenza o, peggio ancora, da una conoscenza estremamente sommaria. 
Il passaggio è più o meno questo: attentato rivendicato da gruppo terroristico musulmano-->prendo qualche frase a caso del Corano in cui si dice di ammazzare tutti-->islamici vogliono spazzare via la civiltà occidentale.
Questo ragionamento è privo di senso per vari motivi.
1)Se prendi la Bibbia, trovi innumerovoli passi in cui si invita a sterminare tutti(infedeli, blasfemi, adulteri, omosessuali e chi più ne ha più ne metta). E, infatti, da questi passi tratti dalla Bibbia sono nati i movimenti del cosiddetto terrorismo cristiano. Perché non abbiamo paura del Cristianesimo? Perché lo conosciamo, fa parte della cultura europea e sappiamo che andare in giro a sterminare gente non è cristianesimo e si tende a sminuire la componente religiosa. Ed è giusto sminuirla perché non è la violenza il tratto caratterizzante a livello teorico il Cristianismo, così come non lo è dell'Islam. Ma a qualcuno fa comodo far passare l'idea che l'Islam sia una religione intrinsecamente violenta.
2)La stragrande maggioranza delle vittime del terrorismo islamico è costituita da islamici stessi, appartenenti a una corrente diversa da quella dell'organizzazione terrorista e, pertanto, da questa considerati "infedeli". In virtù del principio di prossimità affettiva ci fanno più effetto i 130 morti del Bataclan che i 100mila e passa musulmani ammazzati dall'isis nei territori in cui esercita(va?)la propria influenza. Tenendo presente questi dati e che, quando vai a colpire un Paese con alta presenza di musulmani, hai la certezza di andare a colpire indiscriminatamente anche musulmani(come effettivamente successo, per esempio con l'attentato di Nizza in cui una vittima su tre era musulmana), siamo proprio sicuri che lo scopo sia quello di portare i musulmani a comandare il Mondo? Io mi sento di escluderlo.
3)L'Islam non è nato ieri. Attualmente conta circa 1,6 miliardi di fedeli. Il Cristianesimo ne conta circa 2 miliardi. Se principio base dell'Islam fosse quello di far fuori tutti i non islamici e quel miliardo e mezzo di fedeli fosse stato composto da fanatici religiosi assetati di sangue, da mò che la civiltà europea sarebbe stata spazzata via... 

Altro presunto pericolo proveniente dai musulmani sarebbe quello di voler imporre la propria cultura a noi europei. Anche questo timore mi sembra infondato.
1)Pur con numerose differenze, esistono importanti punti di contatto fra Islam e Cristianesimo. Basta guardare la considerazione che ha il fondatore del Cristianesimo nel Corano: è il profeta più importante dopo Maometto. Nel Corano, Gesù viene tenuto in massima considerazione, gli vengono riconosciuti miracoli ecc. Ovviamente ci sono differenze, come ad esempio il non definirlo figlio di Allah. Ma resta comunque una figura di grandissima rilevanza.
2)Guardando all'Italia, la presenza di musulmani non è una novità. Giusto per restare ai tempi più recenti, negli anni Novanti l'Italia è stata toccata da massicci flussi migratori proveniente dall'Albania, Paese a maggioranza musulmana. In questi trent'anni hai notato una trasformazione in chiave islamica dei nostri usi e costumi? Qualcuno ti ha mai obbligato a fare il Ramadan o a inginocchiarti verso La Mecca? Hai mai saputo di donne italiane cattoliche obbligate a indossare il velo?
Fino a ora, la comunità musulmana non ha mai tentato di imporre nulla alla società civile italiana. La maggior parte vive perfettamente integrata nel nostro tessuto sociale, mantenendo le proprie tradizioni all'interno della propria sfera privata. Ci sono stati alcuni casi di ragazza uccise da familiari perché volevano vivere "all'occidentale" ma si tratta, per l'appunto di alcuni casi tragici che restano confinati all'ambito familiare. Ma se guardiamo fatti di cronaca legati all'ambito familiari, "noi" italiani non è che siamo da meno.

In sintesi, ognuno è libero di aver paura di quello che gli pare, ma si tratta di timori infondati sulla base di quanto accaduto negli ultimi due millenni. A volerla dire tutta. Crociate, colonialismo, guerre varie in tempi recentissimi in Libia, Iraq, Afghanistan. Siamo sempre stati "noi" ad andare da "loro" per "esportare democrazia e civiltà". A conti fatti, forse dovrebbero essere più loro ad aver paura di noi...


----------



## gabri65 (21 Giugno 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> … ultimi due millenni. A volerla dire tutta. Crociate, colonialismo, guerre varie in tempi recentissimi in Libia, Iraq, Afghanistan. Siamo sempre stati "noi" ad andare da "loro" per "esportare democrazia e civiltà". A conti fatti, forse dovrebbero essere più loro ad aver paura di noi...



Si, scusa però … siamo partiti da una santa inquisizione verso una persona che porta un simbolo di cristianità in casa sua, ed adesso arriviamo a dire che in realtà devono avere paura "loro" di "noi". E mi tocca pure leggere di gente che deve nascondere la catenina sotto la maglietta per non urtare, e gli va pure bene. Boh.

Non si può procedere sempre a ritroso nel tempo per giustificare, altrimenti tutta la colpa è dei cartaginesi, via.


----------



## Rivera10 (21 Giugno 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Si, scusa però … siamo partiti da una santa inquisizione verso una persona che porta un simbolo di cristianità in casa sua, ed adesso arriviamo a dire che in realtà devono avere paura "loro" di "noi". E mi tocca pure leggere di gente che deve nascondere la catenina sotto la maglietta per non urtare, e gli va pure bene. Boh.
> 
> Non si può procedere sempre a ritroso nel tempo per giustificare, altrimenti tutta la colpa è dei cartaginesi, via.



Collanina vs bombe " intelligenti". Wow


----------



## gabri65 (21 Giugno 2019)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Collanina vs bombe " intelligenti". Wow



Sei pregato di spiegarti meglio, altrimenti non quotarmi con codesto sarcasmo, grazie.


----------



## Rivera10 (21 Giugno 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sei pregato di spiegarti meglio, altrimenti non quotarmi con codesto sarcasmo, grazie.



Scusami, ma il mio intervento che scaturisce dalla tua risposta al buon sunburn , e' solo una provocazione e basta.
Doposiche', visto che sono agnostico per fortuna vorrei sommessamente fare notare che sunburn ha ragione quando dice che e' sempre stato l' occidente ad andare a casa degli "altri "per esportare il proprio modello di civiltà e non l' ha mai fatto con fiori, opere di bene e predicazione ma massacrando le popolazioni indigene prendendo a pretesto spesso e volentieri Dio. Al confronto c' e' da farsi una risata leggendo il motivo per cui e' stato aperto il topic.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Giugno 2019)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Scusami, ma il mio intervento che scaturisce dalla tua risposta al buon sunburn , e' solo una provocazione e basta.
> Doposiche', visto che sono agnostico per fortuna vorrei sommessamente fare notare che sunburn ha ragione quando dice che e' sempre stato l' occidente ad andare a casa degli "altri "per esportare il proprio modello di civiltà e non l' ha mai fatto con fiori, opere di bene e predicazione ma massacrando le popolazioni indigene prendendo a pretesto spesso e volentieri Dio. Al confronto c' e' da farsi una risata leggendo il motivo per cui e' stato aperto il topic.



sono sempre i più forti ad attaccare i più deboli.
ringraziamo di essere con gli americani, e di essere più tolleranti di loro. se loro fossero più forti, noi non saremmo qui a parlarne, i cristiani non esisterebbero.

quando l'impero ottomano era una potenza voleva sempre penetrare in europa, se ci fosse riuscito qui da 300 anni si parlava l'arabo e nessuno avrebbe più visto ne il colosseo ne il duomo di milano.


----------



## gabri65 (21 Giugno 2019)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Scusami, ma il mio intervento che scaturisce dalla tua risposta al buon sunburn , e' solo una provocazione e basta.
> Doposiche', visto che sono agnostico per fortuna vorrei sommessamente fare notare che sunburn ha ragione quando dice che e' sempre stato l' occidente ad andare a casa degli "altri "per esportare il proprio modello di civiltà e non l' ha mai fatto con fiori, opere di bene e predicazione ma massacrando le popolazioni indigene prendendo a pretesto spesso e volentieri Dio. Al confronto c' e' da farsi una risata leggendo il motivo per cui e' stato aperto il topic.



Sì, va bene.

Però vorrei far notare che:

1) Nessuno mette in dubbio che nel corso della storia ci sono stati parecchi torti, da ambo le parti. Ma è passato, e non serve a niente andare a rivangare, altrimenti, come dicevo, non la finiamo più. In tal caso, gli indiani d'America , con le dovute proporzioni, dovrebbero essere autorizzati a radere al suolo la cultura occidentale. Non mi sembra una soluzione ottimale.

2) Siamo OT. Qui si sta parlando di ledere la libertà di espressione di una persona, che non ha fatto nulla di male, contro la presunta libertà di un'altra, e a parte l'iniquità della cosa, non si capisce il vantaggio che ne viene tratto. Ci stiamo facendo manipolare mentalmente da questi personaggi che spacciano per intellettualità e moralismo etico delle idee al meglio comiche.

Aggiungo in ultimo, giusto per chiarire come la penso, che odio il concetto di esportazione di democrazia, e non sono un cattolico fervente, anzi.


----------



## sunburn (21 Giugno 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> E mi tocca pure leggere di gente che deve nascondere la catenina sotto la maglietta per non urtare, e gli va pure bene. Boh.


Sulla questione della catenina abbiamo già detto che concordiamo sul fatto che sia una polemica sterile che, peraltro, non mi sembra abbia avuto chissà quale risonanza(a parte qui sul forum... ). 
Oltre che sterile è anche dannosa per la "battaglia" che sostiene di voler portare avanti chi quella polemica l'ha sollevata. perché il messaggio che fanno passare è "oddio, vogliono cancellare la civiltà europea".
A ogni modo, la signorina resta libera di mettersi la catenina col crocifisso e chi vuole far polemiche a caso resta libero di far polemiche a caso per far parlare un po' di sé. 
L'importante è non confondere il tizio che fa polemica a caso con la posizione delle persone che a suo dire sarebbero offese dalla vista del crocifisso perché la posizione della comunità islamica italiana è diametralmente opposta. 
Lo dimostra, ad esempio, la vicenda di Adel Smith. Per chi non lo sapesse, era un musulmano che a un certo punto cercò popolarità facendo polemica sul crocifisso nelle scuole, fondò un'associazione alla quale si iscrissero due persone(tra cui lui), andò in televisione invitando il Papa a convertirsi all'Islam ecc. La comunità islamica espresse ferma condanna e si dissociò in un modo netto da questo personaggio sostenendo che portava avanti questioni non in linea coi principi e i valori della comunità islamica italiana.


----------



## gabri65 (21 Giugno 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Sulla questione della catenina abbiamo già detto che concordiamo sul fatto che sia una polemica sterile che, peraltro, non mi sembra abbia avuto chissà quale risonanza(a parte qui sul forum... ).
> Oltre che sterile è anche dannosa per la "battaglia" che sostiene di voler portare avanti chi quella polemica l'ha sollevata. perché il messaggio che fanno passare è "oddio, vogliono cancellare la civiltà europea".
> A ogni modo, la signorina resta libera di mettersi la catenina col crocifisso e chi vuole far polemiche a caso resta libero di far polemiche a caso per far parlare un po' di sé.
> L'importante è non confondere il tizio che fa polemica a caso con la posizione delle persone che a suo dire sarebbero offese dalla vista del crocifisso perché la posizione della comunità islamica italiana è diametralmente opposta.
> Lo dimostra, ad esempio, la vicenda di Adel Smith. Per chi non lo sapesse, era un musulmano che a un certo punto cercò popolarità facendo polemica sul crocifisso nelle scuole, fondò un'associazione alla quale si iscrissero due persone(tra cui lui), andò in televisione invitando il Papa a convertirsi all'Islam ecc. La comunità islamica espresse ferma condanna e si dissociò in un modo netto da questo personaggio sostenendo che portava avanti questioni non in linea coi principi e i valori della comunità islamica italiana.



Ok d'accordo. Anch'io voglio sperare che sia come quella commedia, com'era? "Tanto rumore per nulla." 

Ahimè, purtroppo queste polemiche sono destinate, bene o male, a condizionare l'opinione pubblica, quello è il male più grande.

Prende corpo l'ipotesi che siamo vittime di un gigantesco esperimento sociale …


----------



## Mille e una notte (22 Giugno 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> La paura dell'Islam nasce da una non conoscenza o, peggio ancora, da una conoscenza estremamente sommaria.
> Il passaggio è più o meno questo: attentato rivendicato da gruppo terroristico musulmano-->prendo qualche frase a caso del Corano in cui si dice di ammazzare tutti-->islamici vogliono spazzare via la civiltà occidentale.
> Questo ragionamento è privo di senso per vari motivi.
> 1)Se prendi la Bibbia, trovi innumerovoli passi in cui si invita a sterminare tutti(infedeli, blasfemi, adulteri, omosessuali e chi più ne ha più ne metta). E, infatti, da questi passi tratti dalla Bibbia sono nati i movimenti del cosiddetto terrorismo cristiano. Perché non abbiamo paura del Cristianesimo? Perché lo conosciamo, fa parte della cultura europea e sappiamo che andare in giro a sterminare gente non è cristianesimo e si tende a sminuire la componente religiosa. Ed è giusto sminuirla perché non è la violenza il tratto caratterizzante a livello teorico il Cristianismo, così come non lo è dell'Islam. Ma a qualcuno fa comodo far passare l'idea che l'Islam sia una religione intrinsecamente violenta.
> ...


Grazie sunburn, commento prezioso. Secondo me sei un bel pò avanti. I ragionamenti sono appunti ragionati. A prescindere dal contenuto, sei già nella strada giusta perché nella mentalità sei lucido. Cosa non da poco quando la media è "ci vogliono sterminare tuttih" e "prima gli italianih" e i vangeli blabla. Sto cercando anch'io di mettermi sulla strada dell'osservatore e non dell'ultras a prescindere.


----------

